# Federal 327 Magnum



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Metcalf does a test on G&A:

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/video/GATV_Federal327/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The only question left is will it sell ? Ruger dropped the SP101 .32 because of sales. Here again I wonder if they are not making a round where there is no need. Seems to me there's a little hype on recoil and energy.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

The .32 H&R Mag has ben dropped and brought back and dropped again from Ruger's single actions twic now. In a society of ppl thinking they need bigger, the useful little .32's have fallen into the shadows. It's actually a darn good little caliber. Low recoil and still has enough oomph for small game and in some cases medium sized game as well. This is to the .32 mag what the .357 max is to the .357 mag. If given enough platform, I think it'll tak of at least for a while.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> This is to the .32 mag what the .357 max is to the .357 mag.


Heh heh, and where is the .357 Maximum now? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My thoughts on the .32s........*

The .25~.32 centerfire range has long been explored by handgun wildcatters. Jim Haas and Jim Harvey did a lot of experimenting with the .224 K-Chuck and the .25 K-Hornet. And, I believe even Pop Eimer toyed with a hot .25 Centerfire. And, certainly the .32-20 has been enjoying a revival.

The .32 H&R Magnum was sold in small DA revolvers for defense use, rather than a medium sized DA or SA revolver. Ruger offered it in its small Single Six frame. There was a convertable, in .32 Magnum and .32-20, but this was built on the same frame as the .44 Magnum Blackhawks.

Everybody longs for a .32 c.f. on the mid size SA frame, such as the old three-screw Ruger, or the new .357 Anniversary model, a gun of the same size as the Colt SAA.

The problem is, when built up on such a suitable frame, the resulting revolver is a combination that a .357 Magnum can't do better. The penchant for a fast stepping .32 caliber varmint seems to be a myth, to me.

The .357 Magnum is offered in 125gr. weights up through 180gr. And, it will digest all .38 Special variations, as well.

That's my thoughts.

Bob Wright


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I am intrigued by the new offering. The idea of a 3", six-shot, SP-101 with an adjustable low profile sight seems very attractive. I think if Marlin offers a carbine in .327 Magnum the caliber just might make it.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't rule out ever purchasing one but I'd much rather have an SP101 in 22LR with a 6" barrel. :smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Pointblank said:


> I think if Marlin offers a carbine in .327 Magnum the caliber just might make it.


 I do think it's going to take another manufacturer to jump in on this chambering to have it possibly make a stand. Taurus will liekly jump as they always do but it'll take a compnay making quality firearms, so yeah, proberly marlin. This cartridge in a 1894, could add a bit more to the 1894's desireability as a smallgame getter in the smaller calibers.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd be intrigued by a SMALL, light-weight revolver in this caliber. I have a snubby in 357 mag, but my aging wrist suggests I only practice with 38 in that gun - and the snubby isn't one of the light-weight models. Shooting 357 in my security six is fine, and if I carry the snubby, I load 357. But 357 just whacks me a bit too hard in that snubby these days for me to put any practice rounds through it.

Yeah, a 327 mag in a "airweight," 6-shot revolver from Taurus might be just what the doctor ordered.


----------

